# Moonshine Goats 2015 crop' o kids



## rebelINny

Gonna post all of my birth announcements here in one thread as they are born. So far I've had 3 babies born this year with 8 more does due. First was a set of twin bucklings, pictured first (mini-alpine), On Feb. 22. Second pic is a single doeling, also mini-alpine, on Feb 24th.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Post away!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Pretty babies


----------



## GodsGarden

The silver paint buckling is just to cute! Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny

Thanks everyone! Yes the blue roan buckling is adorable! I'm in love with the black and white though. He is so correct and rambunctious too. Boys names are River (blue roan), and Rodeo ( black/white). The doeling is Merina.


----------



## rebelINny

I came home to a few new additions yesterday. These are Willa's triplets. Two girls, one boy.


----------



## rebelINny

I also came home to these 9lb twin bucks from Daisy! Big Big boys!


----------



## rebelINny

Just some dry pics of the babies already shown. 
Pic 1- Willa's buck, Lonestar
Pic 2- Freckles buck, River
Pic 3- Starburst doe, Merina
Pic 4- Willa's doe, Melody 
Pic 5- Freckles buck, Rodeo
Pic 6- Daisy's buck, Leon
Pic 7- Daisy's buck, Row
Pic 8- Willa's does, melody and Charley


----------



## rebelINny

Just a couple more random shots


----------



## Frosty

very cute


----------



## rebelINny

Introducing Capers twin doelings, born just a few minutes ago. Doe 1 is laying down in first pic and is a buckskin. 2Nd doe is Sungau. Had to pull one cause the were coming at the same time.


----------



## rebelINny

Just a couple more pics of the new doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Love the coats!


----------



## rebelINny

Lily the toggenburg had her kids last night. Triplets. 2 does, 1 buck. Here they are. The buck is first. These are F1 mini togg's. His name is Ace In The Hole. 2Nd pic is a doeling named Twang Is My Name. 3Rd pic is the second doeling named Rhythm Of The Road. I'll get better pics the next day I'm off and CNN get pics in he daylight.


----------



## groovyoldlady

So many gorgeous kids! Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny

Thanks!!


----------



## rebelINny

Just a couple more pics of the newest kids.
First pic is Ace. F1 mini-togg. Very flashy, obviously not very togg looking.
Second pic is Rhythm, the most togg looking one out of the triplets.
3Rd is Rhythm in her little splint (broken leg), and Twang behind her lying down.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh...Ace is adorable


----------



## rebelINny

Thanks! He sure is the flashiest kid this year so far. This set of trips are the first kids out of my Nigerian buckling Alastar, who is a black and white spotted buck.


----------



## Trickyroo

Holy baby sweaters :shocked: How did i miss this thread :shrug:
Such overload of cuteness , i can't take it 

Beautiful babies , you should be extremely proud of all your does giving you such wonderful babies ! What a lucky duck you are , congratulations :hi5:

I really enjoyed looking at all your babies :grin:


----------



## Brink4

Cute babies. Congrats!!


----------



## rebelINny

Thanks trickyroo, I feel pretty blessed.


----------



## rebelINny

More cute pics


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww look at all the cuteness :hugs::hugs::hugs:
The last picture is so adorable with them looking at you , lolol.
Love those markings they have , something about the facial markings they have , I'm smitten with them


----------



## rebelINny

Yeah I have had a lot with those Swiss markings. My alps love those markings lol and the togg's.


----------



## dnchck

rebelINny said:


> More cute pics


omg,,such utter cuteness!!!:slapfloor: i love them! Congrats!


----------



## rebelINny

Just more pics


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's a lotta babies!! So cute


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

what darling kids`


----------



## rebelINny

Well a lady stopped by today and looked at the babies. I now have 4 reserved. Yes!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats great ! Good for you


----------



## rebelINny

Couple more pics of the mini togg babies. Only the teeny girl that my son is holding is togg marked though


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats on the reservations


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## rebelINny

Thanks!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , cute pictures ! 
I love them all , especially the one with the white spots


----------



## rebelINny

Newest baby. Single buck. Mini-oberhasli. Out of Dragonfly Sugar daddy Alastar and On The Road Again Surprise. His name is Moonshines Six Pack To Go


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie!


----------



## rebelINny

New baby girl born today at noon. F1 mini alpine.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh she's pretty  Congratulations  
You've been a busy lady , lol…


----------



## rebelINny

And here's dry pics of Six Pack who I should have named Half Pint. And I guess he isn't quite marked correctly. He doesn't have black legs or belly


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy

What a cute bunch of kids! The black and white doeling looks exactly like my first gen. mini nubian!


----------



## rebelINny

Dry pic of Belles doeling.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats  They are so cute


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , regardless of Six Pack's correct markings , he is a stunning 
little boy , very handsome 

Belle's doeling is adorable , love her facial markings


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Super cute little babies!


----------



## GoatieGranny

This thread is so full of cuteness!!! I think I need to take a mid-afternoonn walk down to the barn to play with some kids.


----------



## rebelINny

This little girl has been dubbed Love bug. I think it fits.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats a perfect fit , lol….She is a precious little thing 
I love the stripe on her face , very cute :sun:


----------



## rebelINny

Just a few updated pics


----------



## ksalvagno

They look great!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So much room to run  Cute kids!


----------



## rebelINny

Thanks ☺ I love them


----------



## rebelINny

Had a surprise baby born yesterday. Wasn't expecting babies from this doe until the end of May. I just got these does. Single tiny buckling. 1/2 cashmere, 1/4 San Clemente, and 1/4 arapawa


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , what a sweet surprise  
Congrats :clap:


----------



## Trickyroo

That baby in the previous pictures , second one down , the coloring on that one is gorgeous !


----------



## rebelINny

Trickyroo said:


> That baby in the previous pictures , second one down , the coloring on that one is gorgeous !


That's my F1 mini togg buckling, Ace. He's a looker for sure.


----------



## rebelINny

Another buckling born.


----------



## rebelINny

Anyone remember Lilly??? She gave birth to a single doeling today without any issues!!!


----------



## thegoatmama

Congratulations! They are all so adorable. You have some wonderful color patterns in your herd.


----------

